# Clear coat/glitter top coat question?



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been using createx paint on my spoons and putting on a clear powder coat after I am finished. I was wondering if it would be alright to put laquer clear on top of the createx?

Also, if I can use laquer clear, what type of glitter could I add that would be safe to spray through my airbrush?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't see a problem with doing that. I spray automotive clear through my little airbrush and have had no problems. I would just make sure the paint is dry before the lacquer.

The glitter I have not tried to spray thru the airbrush yet. I have been adding it my Envirotex and coating my lures. I have used the glitter glue from Walmart and and applied that to a lure and then clear coated after it dried.

Let me know how it worked spraying it thru the airbrush.

John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've sprayed glitter a few times after mixing it with automotive clear. The glitter has to be a very fine grind though, or it will clog your brush. If it does, its no big deal, just stop and clean it out.

Keep your other baits segregated from the work area when you try it. The glitter gets airborne in the overspray and travels around the room.

Its easier to mix it with the clear like Tigger said.


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for the advice, hopefully I will be doing some painting in the next couple of day. I'll be sure to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Createx has a glitter top coat (4500 series / hot rod sparkle color) that can be applied after painting / before topcoat.


----------

